# Is one of my cpu's fried?



## NewtG. (Oct 27, 2011)

I got the droid bionic in the end of September, long story short I screwed myself out of root because had some issues and brought myself back to factory and I updated out of root, not so smart I guess, but oh well.

Problem I see now, when I run an app called "System tuner Pro" and click the CPU tab I see one cpu (cpu 0) running and one cpu (cpu 1) says it is offline. I have not been able to see that cpu 1 has had a change in this offline situation. I have tried changing some of the in app settings for the cpu but I get the "Failed to change CPU settings" message.

Dose the other CPU turn itself off until it is needed? Could I somehow have screwed this up because of some thing I messed up with previous root, (i have no idea if I could actually do this or not) any input about my CPU situation would be helpful.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

NewtG. said:


> I got the droid bionic in the end of September, long story short I screwed myself out of root because had some issues and brought myself back to factory and I updated out of root, not so smart I guess, but oh well.
> 
> Problem I see now, when I run an app called "System tuner Pro" and click the CPU tab I see one cpu (cpu 0) running and one cpu (cpu 1) says it is offline. I have not been able to see that cpu 1 has had a change in this offline situation. I have tried changing some of the in app settings for the cpu but I get the "Failed to change CPU settings" message.
> 
> Dose the other CPU turn itself off until it is needed? Could I somehow have screwed this up because of some thing I messed up with previous root, (i have no idea if I could actually do this or not) any input about my CPU situation would be helpful.


App likely doesn't support it. Its one cpu with 2 cores. Its fine.


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

NewtG. said:


> Problem I see now, when I run an app called "System tuner Pro" and click the CPU tab I see one cpu (cpu 0) running and one cpu (cpu 1) says it is offline. I have not been able to see that cpu 1 has had a change in this offline situation. I have tried changing some of the in app settings for the cpu but I get the "Failed to change CPU settings" message.
> 
> Dose the other CPU turn itself off until it is needed? Could I somehow have screwed this up because of some thing I messed up with previous root, (i have no idea if I could actually do this or not) any input about my CPU situation would be helpful.


Gingerbread does not support multithreading. What this means is that the first core (cpu 0) runs until it is maxed out, at which point the second cpu (cpu 1) fires up and starts crunching numbers as well. Since Moto enables Deep Sleep mode on the Bionic, the second core can go "offline" when not in use in order to conserve power.

The failure to change settings is probably due to not having root.


----------



## NewtG. (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank You, I appreciate the responses.

Next Q is what is possibility of gaining root after I updated without root, wait and see? run the fast-boot fix or am I SOL?


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

NewtG. said:


> Thank You, I appreciate the responses.
> 
> Next Q is what is possibility of gaining root after I updated without root, wait and see? run the fast-boot fix or am I SOL?


There's a thread on XDA on how to get root after the update, I haven't tried but people are saying it's working.


----------



## NewtG. (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank You again, sorry for the late reply, just back from holiday travel, and did try the one click exploit method and it worked, Happy to say I now have update and root. Battery seems better, and i have almost perfect 3G connection, (no 4G where I live yet). However when 3G does drop the method that seems to work the best is to turn off phone and pull sim card, restart phone and then turn it off again and reinsert sim card and restart, this gives me good connection anywhere from 1-3 weeks it seems.
I read about that somewhere in this forum I think, sorry I don't keep better track of all the people and forum links to give proper credit for the information they have shared, as they are the best for help when it comes to getting these devices running the way they can run and should run if the carriers would keep there gurbby crap wear off them.

Can someone tell me the best way to go about donating to the devs, I can not find a way to do that and I do read about those who do.


----------

